# Evaluating a dog for conformation?



## rudolph (Dec 14, 2013)

First let me say that this question is coming from idle curiosity! 

I just got a female V puppy (my second V). I've only ever had companion dogs, and that's what the plan for her is. *If* I have any notions about showing her, at what age and how should I evaluate her potential? 

She does have a small white mark on her chest (smaller than a dime, just to the left of her sternum) -- I know it doesn't dq her, but I also know it isn't preferred. I expect this means that all else being equal, a dog with white will place lower than a dog without. But two dogs will never really be equal in all other ways, so how much should I reasonably expect this to affect her potential placings? If they are both show-quality dogs (meaning sufficiently type-y with no significant structural deficiencies), what kind of fault could a dog without white have that would count against them to approximately the same degree as a small amount of white? Is it at the level of severity of, e.g. an underbite, or the gait being crooked, or the head being too flat, or the dog being disproportionately leggy, or the dog being out of the ideal height range (but still within standard)?


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

From my experience the judges adhere to what the standard says. The standard allows for a small amount of white on the chest so I don't see how it would disadvantage your dog at all in the show ring.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I think you have to look at the whole picture - no dog is perfect!!! Fact!

I agree with organicthoughts - a small white patch is allowed by the breed standard so don't worry about that. Things like a correct head, good teeth, topline with good hind leg angulation are just a few things a judge will look at.

Most of all go have fun with your dog.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/06/white-markings-on-vizsla.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/06/more-hunt-or-less-white-what-would-you.html

"The persistent objection to the occurrence of " white " on the coats of the Vizsla will only hasten the demise of our breed's excellent gun dog potential."

RBD


----------

